# Signalwandler gesucht ( Idee / Anregung )



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand von euch ein Signalwandler o.ä. bekannt, welcher
0-10V oder 0/4..20mA in eine Millivoltwechselspannung wandelt.
Also fix 50Hz aber Spannung variabel von 0-500mV.

Ich mache so etwas schon mit einem Signalgenerator, suche aber etwas kompaktes.
Wir testen damit an älteren Abfüllanlagen spezielle Steuerungen, welche solche AI haben.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2019)

Ich hab da mal vor vielen Jahren ein elektromechanisches Poti für sowas Ähnliches verwendet.
Hab damals nix anderes gefunden, was mit AC in dem Spannungsbereich umgehen konnte und potentialfrei war.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Januar 2019)

Kriegt man heutzutage noch AnalogMultiplizierer?


----------



## lilli (28 Januar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal vor vielen Jahren ein elektromechanisches Poti für sowas Ähnliches verwendet.
> Hab damals nix anderes gefunden, was mit AC in dem Spannungsbereich umgehen konnte und potentialfrei war.



Meinst du so was?
https://www.micronor-ag.ch/deutsch-wAssets/docs/Mechanische-Sensoren/902x.xx.xxx_MPC_VDC_DE.pdf

Ja, die gibt es immer noch...


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2019)

lilli schrieb:


> Meinst du so was?
> https://www.micronor-ag.ch/deutsch-wAssets/docs/Mechanische-Sensoren/902x.xx.xxx_MPC_VDC_DE.pdf
> 
> Ja, die gibt es immer noch...



Nicht ganz.
Es war ein „Schieberegler“ aus dem Audiobereich (Mischpult). Ansteuerung waren 0-5V.


----------



## dingo (28 Januar 2019)

Vielleicht können die etwas liefern, die hatten für einige "Sonderfälle" eine Lösung:
http://www.rinck-electronics.de/rinck2001/home2.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Januar 2019)

Hallo Dingo,

danke für den Tipp, ich werde dort mal anrufen.


----------

